# Smilies for Outlook



## SolaScriptura (Mar 22, 2005)

I've conducted a Google search for downloadable smilies that I can use with Outlook. However, I'd like to know if there are any sources that the search didn't pull up (or even those that it did bring up) that you folks would recommend.
Are there any good sources for downloading smilies? I'd appreciate your input! Thanks!


----------



## Augusta (Mar 22, 2005)

Ben, when I see a funny smilie somewhere I copy it into a gif folder in my pictures file. That way when I am writing an email and I want to insert a smilie I just go up to the top of my outlook mail and click insert then click picture, browse until I am get that smilie folder and pick a smilie and it inserts it right where your cursor was and then keep typing. You can add as many as you want but the size of you email increases as you add pics.


----------

